# Smoke hollow burner problems



## treeman mike

I am new to smokers. My wife and kids gave me a  smoke hollow  Pro smoker ( propane with one burner )  from Sam's for Christmas.
 I have now used it twice and the burner continues to go out I thought it was blowing out so I blocked all the wind but it still goes out .  The propane is still feeding food the time because as soon as I hit the igniter it starts up again.  Any ideas ?


----------



## bamafaninky

Having same issue on my SH 38".  I put up windbreak all the way around the smoker and it hasn't repeated.  Might help.

Good luck,

Bamafaninky


----------



## SmokinAl

Yea that's the one disadvantage to a gas smoker. The wind can blow the flame out. I keep my Smoke Vault in a pretty protected area for that reason.

Al


----------



## sam cole

bought my husband one for Christmas.  Just tried it out, first time, would not  get above 175.  let things smoke then finished off in over.  Read about resetting regulator. did that, now it won't stay lit will burn for 2 minutes then goes out. it's not the wind, have a wind break up.  He is very frustrated with this.  any help or suggestions woule appreciated.


----------



## bamafaninky

Smoke hollow told me this.  Open valve 1/2 turn on tank.  Then open valve on smoker to start.  Press red button to light.  Keeps safety valve from setting.


----------



## SmokinAl

Also if you open the tank valve very slowly the safety valve won't reset.

Al


----------



## gary s

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a sunny warm day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## brycrob

Folks.  PLEASE BE CAREFUL.  Over the weekend, I was smoking 2 beer can chickens in my Smoke Hollow 38.  I always experience the issue with the burner going out, but typically I stay on top of it and can catch it before the temp drops too low.  However, this time the burner went out and it must have been for an hour or so.  No wind, also the smoker is nestled up behind my shed so any wind is blocked. 

When I opened the door, the smoker exploded.  I received 2nd degree burns to my face, hand, and arm.  it also charred my shirt and shorts.  Thank god I was wearing a shirt. 

I should have opened the top door, but I have always been told not to open the door where the meat is as it will dry out the meat.  I guess the propane must have been housed up in the top or something.  Thank god the propane tank itself didn't blow, or I wouldn't be here right now.


----------



## JC in GB

Welcome from Wisconsin. 

These propane smokers sound scary...


----------



## brycrob

JC in GB said:


> Welcome from Wisconsin.
> 
> These propane smokers sound scary...


I have used a propane smoker for over 7 years.  This is a known issue with this smoker and you would think the company would have some type of safeguard to protect this type of thing from happening.  Maybe a new burner that doesn't go out for no reason would be a good start.


----------



## rc4u

if you get your tanks at the exchange places, which by the way is only 15#'s not 20#'s. ive seen twice and experienced once. try laying the tank on its side and see if the flame goes up. at my brothers reception I brought out my 3 buner camp chef with 30,000 btu each and hooked upp to his tank. and one burner on would do like half try to start another and it goes down. well I had my dog hooked to tank he tipped it and wow it worked liked normal. so I left the tank on side and used the three burners to cook taco meat for all. I usually hook to my RV with 25 ft hose. no problems.. I felt bad at first with no dang flame until dog tipped the tank. and it was a fresh exchange for the party..the opd does not always work ive seen it and experienced it. get a good tank and save money for meat not 5# short exchange


----------

